# Deputy Sheriff John Kotfila



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*John Robert Kotfila, Jr.*
Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Saturday, March 12, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30

*Tour:* 6 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy John Kotfila, Jr., was killed in a head-on collision with a vehicle that was driving the wrong direction on the Lee Roy Selmon Expressway around 3:00 a.m.

Deputy Kotfila was returning to the station after investigating an unrelated traffic accident when a driver entered the expressway heading west in the eastbound lanes, causing a head-on collision. The wrong-way driver died at the scene.

Deputy Kotfila was transported to Tampa General Hospital, where he later died. He had served with the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office for six years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff David Gee
Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office
2008 E 8th Avenue
Tampa, FL 33605

Phone: (813) 247-8000

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------

